
PSA – snapshot your websites - cheapsteak
https://medium.com/appifycanada/psa-snapshot-your-websites-765ce0cad6cd
======
333c
This is pretty cool. I'd love to see something on how the more advanced
snapshot tool works from a technical standpoint.

~~~
cheapsteak
Indeed very cool

Based on the author's comment [1] this is how the default mode works:

> http/s traffic goes to through the browser and is rewritten to point to the
> Webrecorder server

He also gives an brief description of the other modes here:

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14648472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14648472)

------
cheapsteak
Another thing this may be useful for is to be able to snapshot and compare a
product from version to version, without having to worry about setting up
deployments and environments for older versions.

